# When do YOU use your fog lights?



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

On my 50+ mile (each way) daily commute, I see literally dozens of vehicles with fog lights on, regardless of the weather. I believe that these lights are only appropriate for actual fog or heavy snow conditions, yet many others apparently think they need them on all the time, or want them on for some reason.

If you are one of these folks, why do you use your foglights in conditions that don't involve fog or snowfall?


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

Because some people think it looks cool. The one I find ridiculous is fog lights on and headlights off.


----------



## NoMercy346 (Jan 13, 2009)

never during the day, never! looks totally wanna be cool IMO

fogs without the headlights for short trips in the dark to save the xenons 

low beams + fogs almost all the time because my reflector bowls are completely burnt off an the headlights are dim...


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

I only use the fogs in rain and snow at night.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

d geek said:


> On my 50+ mile (each way) daily commute, I see literally dozens of vehicles with fog lights on, regardless of the weather. I believe that these lights are only appropriate for actual fog or heavy snow conditions, yet many others apparently think they need them on all the time, or want them on for some reason.
> 
> If you are one of these folks, why do you use your foglights in conditions that don't involve fog or snowfall?


I use them as daytime running lights and to provide a broader spread of light on dark narrow roads (besides normal use as fog and mist lights).


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you guys talking about the auxilliary driving lights which have clear lenses? These actually make driving in fog or heavy mist worse as they reflect light back at the driver. Fog lights are yellow to cut through the fog and make visibility a little better.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

I was inquiring about the lights that are mounted (usually) under the bumper. Most cars have white fog lights now.


----------



## ERIK J (Feb 26, 2008)

I use mine on dark country roads :bigpimp:


----------



## chazmink (Jan 24, 2010)

I find it very annoying when these guys are running their foglights routinely when there is no fog or limited visibility. It is especially annoying when they come up behind you and mess up your vision. They are not DRLs or secondary night time lights. My $.02.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ERIK J said:


> I use mine on dark country roads :bigpimp:


they are definitely helpful in those conditions when there are deer or other wildlife around. I am specifically interested in why anyone needs them on when driving on the interstate. I see them on all the time at dawn and dusk when headlights don't even provide any extra illumination (although DRL's are necessary for other driver's to see your car)


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

I have never used mine.:dunno:


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

I never use mine....I have adaptive bi-xenons, which have almost a 180-degree coverage and a razor-sharp horizontal cutoff, making the fogs superfluous.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Fast Bob said:


> I never use mine....I have adaptive bi-xenons, which have almost a 180-degree coverage and a razor-sharp horizontal cutoff, making the fogs superfluous.


I live in the suburbs, and, if there is fog or a misty rain at night, the fog lights light up the road near the car so I can better see the edge of the road. IMO, it is useless at speeds over 40 or so.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

It's useful when you need extra side illumination at lower speeds--especially to light up the markers on a narrow road in bad weather. Use it on the highway when there is a lot of mist being kicked up by the car in front and have trouble keeping the car in the middle of the road. There's a 1-2 meter dark spot directly off the bumper sides that my headlights alone don't light up, but I could see if it was. However, like high-beams I never really need them 95% of the time, and could probably do fine without them. But since I have them, I use them when it seems appropriate.


----------



## Captain Roundel (Dec 3, 2009)

I use them in fog or bad weather but since Im in a tiny Z3 I run them on dark 2-lane roads. Better to be seen than not seen.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

i use them during rain/snow/fog.... day or night. 
rarely use them without headlights.
if i had bad projector bowls, i'd use them all teh time.
once i get angel eyes, i plan on using them with angle eyes only


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

mujjuman said:


> i use them during rain/snow/fog.... day or night.
> rarely use them without headlights.
> if i had bad projector bowls, i'd use them all teh time.
> once i get angel eyes, i plan on using them with angle eyes only


how does the foglight help you during the day? DRL's or headlights are enough to be seen even in poor visibility.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

On a hot July night, when else :dunno: ?


----------



## dlmpsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Many people have improperly adjusted driving lights (or higher wattage bulbs), mine are adjusted to fill in the gap between the front of my car and the low beams. They shouldn't annoy oncoming traffic or a driver in front of me. They also provide some side vision, which is useful in avoiding suicidal deer or the occasional person wearing dark clothes walking by the road. That being said, I use mine in the dark (not daytime or evening) and usually when weather conditions are poor.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Captain Roundel said:


> I use them in fog or bad weather but since Im in a tiny Z3 I run them on dark 2-lane roads. Better to be seen than not seen.


i agree with using them on two-lanes when it is dark, but for seeing (not for being seen)


----------

